# Scrambled Eggs for kittens?



## coy (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm getting one of my neighours kittens when they're old enough to be away from its Mom. My neighbour will be giving the kittens whiskas when they're old enough but I've convinced her if I buy the food that she gives my kitten a brand I want it to eat.

During our conversation she was talking about feeding kittens small amounts of scrambled eggs when they're old enough. I had no idea that was even possible. Is it a common thing to give kittens? I don't mean everyday, but as a treat? or is my neighbour getting it wrong?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I've heard of feeding older/ill cats hard-cooked egg whites (not yolks) to get some protien in them, but never younger cats.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i'm not endorsing it one way or the other, but i've heard of people offering any soft food to get kittens used to the idea of eating solid food. it probably wouldn't kill them, but you might as well start with a canned kitten food.

the albumen in _raw_ egg whites is what gives cats (and/or dogs) diarrhea.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never given scrambled eggs to weaning kittens but I do give a bit of eggs as a treat to my crew with no adverse effects. Feral cats will eat eggs but I don't know if that helps - and ferals rarely have their own cooker!!!!


----------



## coy (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'll just stick to cat food for now.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

My cats and kittens love scrambled eggs, only once a week or so as a treat. They also enjoy raw eggs mixed into their raw meat.

There isn't much point in buying special food while your kitten reaches 12 weeks and is old enough to leave it's mum, unless you plan on feeding the whole litter? It's quite unrealistic to expect the owner to separate your kitten at meal times


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Spotty cats - If the owner is willing to do it if Coy provides the food, I don't see the problem.

Coy - 

Here's what I have heard in regards to cats and eggs:

COOKED egg whites,
RAW egg yolks.

There are certain components in egg whites that can be bad for cats; there is a component in egg whites that can lead to vitamin B7 deficiency.

But raw yolks are okay and actually are more benificial raw... the proteins and other nutrients are more bio-available prior to cooking.

Is It Safe to Feed a Cat Eggs?: Can Cats be Fed Raw or Cooked Egg? Are Egg Whites Bad for Cats? | Suite101.com

I think scrambled eggs a couple times a week are okay for cats. It shouldn't be their main source of protein, and of course, should NOT be cooked with butter/oil or any seasonings!

Basically your neighbor is correct; cats (and kittens when they are old enough to eat solid food) can be given scrambled eggs... just not TOO often ;}


----------



## coy (Sep 2, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> My cats and kittens love scrambled eggs, only once a week or so as a treat. They also enjoy raw eggs mixed into their raw meat.
> 
> There isn't much point in buying special food while your kitten reaches 12 weeks and is old enough to leave it's mum, unless you plan on feeding the whole litter? It's quite unrealistic to expect the owner to separate your kitten at meal times


It's a litter of three. There is another woman who's taking two of the kittens and I'm taking the third. The other woman is another neighbour and she has agreed to pay for half of the more expensive brand of food so that there will be no switching brands when the kittens come home. The breeder seems happy with this as she doesn't have to buy any food for the kittens. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/49168-lakotawolf.html
LakotaWolf.

Thanks for the info. Yes it would only be as a treat. It was just something I found odd. Thanks all for explaining it.


----------

